# Need quick help with older YS 624T carb adjustment



## Kctyphoon (Feb 2, 2021)

Have a 90’s (I believe) YS 624T, plastic tank. Machine wont start/stay running. Has been sitting for a few years but got it to run ok for about an hour today, enough to use it to clear my property. Would stall intermittently, and would need some help to start again. I’m sure the carb needs to be cleaned / adjusted.. what i need help with is just identifying which screws adjust what, and what the proper factory setting would be for each. Instructions with pics for a thorough cleaning and adjustment would be gold. Even a link to a website, or prior discussion with clear instructions would be much appreciated. Ive already searched around, after initially searching for just a factory replacement carb.. I have an ultrasonic cleaner i can use also. 

While we’re on the topic, anyone have another suggestion for a supplier with a realistic price on a factory carb? Ive just emailed the Administrator from old posts here that was suppling members, and I’m waiting to hear back. Other than that looks like the best price is from Japan. Probably gonna be sourcing a new fuel pump for it also so any suggestion for that as well would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Welcome to the forum, I not a Yamy guy except for outboards, but there are a few guys on here that are....

I will suggest, not to adj or take anything apart until you get some directions.....

It sounds like you can get it running if you mess around with, so i would live with that until you get some direction.

In the mean time, make sure it has good fresh fuel....best of luck.....


----------



## Kctyphoon (Feb 2, 2021)

contender said:


> Welcome to the forum, I not a Yamy guy except for outboards, but there are a few guys on here that are....
> 
> I will suggest, not to adj or take anything apart until you get some directions.....
> 
> ...


Wont stay running for more than a few minutes now. Thats the problem. Its basically unusable as of now. more time spent nursing it to keep it alive than actually moving snow. If i mess with the choke i can get it to stay running, but not good, and thats after me randomly turning adjustment screws to get the last 20 minutes out of it. Needs a cleaning, Adjustment, or just a new replacement. I don’t mind buying a new carb, since the original has lasted so long - but I’m not dropping the $350 - $400 these parts guys are asking for. Not a chance, just out of prInciple.


----------



## Kctyphoon (Feb 2, 2021)

I actually used to be a member here long ago BTW.. when i first picked this machine up, however many years thats been. 7 maybe?? But ive just never needed to come back for help since its been so reliable after working out the little quirks it had when i got it. It doesnt see a lot of use to begin with the last couple years, but she’s always worked when i needed her. I usually spend about an hour or two taking things apart and cleaning stuff out before i need to use it, but ya know - life.. last year i dont think it was ever used, and this is the first time i had to wake up her up this year - without giving her any prep besides new shear pins. It just needs a little love, everything else works perfectly.


----------

